# Lina Needs Our Prayers...Max Is Missing



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Lina called. Max was going potty in the front of the house, and within
seconds, he was gone. There was a trail of urine, which leads them to
believe a coyote took him. They've been searching for four hours now.

I just hung up with her, again. She and her daughter are going to drive
around some more. Max is a big boy, and the coyote could have dropped him,
and he may be hiding somewhere, or perhaps someone found him injured.

I told Lina, I was going to ask for prayers. Please pray like crazy for our
precious little Max. He's such a good boy. Poor Lina, and her family, are so
sick and upset. Her poor daughters. Please, please, pray. 

Lina will post when she's able. For now she needs our thoughts.

We love you Lina.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I have no words, I'm truly just sick about this. Please keep us updated! I will be praying for the little guy


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

OMG - how awful! I can't even imagine what Lina and her family are going through worrying about poor little Max! I'll
certainly be thinking of them and sending positive thoughts and hugs and fingers crossed!


----------



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

Oh no.... I sure hope he turns up. :bysmilie: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Oh No Way. I'm praying to every Saint I can remember. Especially St. Anthony and St. Francis. 
Oh Deb, this is so horrible.
xoxox


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

OMG, my heart just went into my throat when i read this. I'm saying special prayers to St. Francis ( the Patron Saint of Animals). Please let them find Max. I can't imagine what Lina is going through right now. I remember reading that a coyote had gotten her first Max. I pray that this not a repeat and that he will be found. 

Deb when you talk to Lina again let her know how much we are praying for her to find Max. :grouphug: :grouphug: rayer: rayer: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## aggiemom99 (Dec 3, 2007)

Praying Max will be found safe and unharmed. So heartbreaking.


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

rayer: for Max's return. Oh how sad. I hope he's Okay.


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Thanks so much Deb ... I am angry more than upset right now.

This is the second dog I have lost on my property. I am sickened by the whole thing. We learnt our lesson with Max 1 and we were always so cautious not to let them out of our sight when they are outside.

I came home at 7pm and Max and Bella were in the hallway, I played with them a little, Max was being over loving to me - kisses galore and he kept giving me a paw shake and wouldn't put his paw down. They were both sitting in the bed they like to fight over in the hallway.

It was a perfect Kodak moment but Max's fringe was in his eyes so I went to get anything I could find, I found a pink flower clip and I put it in his hair and took a photo with my phone, I sent the photo immediately to my daughters who were in their rooms.

My husband came home not long after and we were going to go out to eat - he went in the garage to take my car out and took the dogs in the garage with him, as he was putting Bella's leash on, Max walked out of the garage and he usually goes about 20 steps to the front planter and pees on the wall .. AND RUNS BACK .. all this was about 15 seconds.

My husband comes out of the garage with Bella on a leash and there is no Max in sight - he looks around the front of the house - no sign .. we don't have a fence in the front (non conforming - we all have flowing front yards) as most of you know we live off a canyon and Coyottes are always wandering around our property - that' how we lost our first Max.

We have been outside up and down the street and the canyon with flashlights - it's a big area and I'm not hopefull at all ..

There is some kind of a wet trail from our house on the black tar road to the park next door which leads to the canyon.

I am not sure what that trail is - urine ?? it's not blood - It's dark but it's not red ... it still wet ...

After the first Max died I complained to the city - they didn't care - the coyotees are protected by Fishing and Wildlife - they told me that we are on their land - developing homes ????????

My whole family is deeply hurt and upset now - Poor Bella is walking around the house looking for Max ...

I just am lost and confused ...

Thanks for you prayers - like I said - my emotion right now is anger ... there are a couple of paw prints so we just looked up how to distinguish between a coyotee and dog - my husband just went to check and the paw prints are a mixture of dog and coyotee ...

My husband is feeling so bad but it was so sudden - the coyottee must have been right there .....

Sorry to call u Deb and upset you but I knew that I could have talked to you ... love ya girlfriend xoxo

Thanks for all the prayers - I wish tomorrow will be a different story - maybe he's hurt somewhere - I just don't know ..

Lina


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

Oh my gosh. I just don't even know what to say. I am just so, so sorry this has happened. I'm praying as hard as I can for all of you.


----------



## xo daisy baby ox (Nov 9, 2008)

Just hearing the story makes me want to cry. I am so sorry and hope that Max is found, unharmed! I am praying for the safe return of your baby. :crying: rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## babygirlmom (Jul 3, 2007)

Sending lots of prayers that little Max is found safe & sound!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Oh Lina, I'm still bawling my eyes out. I layed with Jops and Franks, and prayed like crazy.

Winter, and I, then prayed. I got Winter soaked in tears. 

I'm still praying. I love Max. And love you, my dear, dear, friend. 

I'm always here for you. :grouphug:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Lina please know that i'm praying like crazy that Max is found unharmed. :grouphug: rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I keep checking this thread.

I soooooo sorry Lina! I feel so bad!! Let me know if there is anything I can do!


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

rayer: :grouphug: rayer: :grouphug: rayer: 

Praying for dear little Max.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

I hope he is found, I am so sorry :grouphug: :bysmilie:


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

You & little Max are in my thoughts :grouphug:


----------



## SueC (May 23, 2007)

:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :crying: :crying: :crying:


----------



## totallytotontuffy (May 16, 2007)

Lena, my heart is in my throat. I am so very sorry. :grouphug:


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

:grouphug: rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear about Max and I am praying very hard that you find him ...


Debbie


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I'm so sorry this is happening. I pray Max will be found unharmed. :heart:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I have no words to express how upset and badly I feel! I can only say I will be praying like crazy that little Max is found safe! Lina, my heart is with you!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

I just found this post and I am absolutely sick!!! Lina, I am praying like crazy for little Max!!!! My heart goes out to you and your entire family!!! Please God, bring him home to his family who love him so much!!! He is part of our family too and we love him so.......We are thinking of you this morning girl. I pray for a breakthrough and you find him!!!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Oh no. :new_shocked: :crying: :grouphug: I have no words, Lina - only tears.

Please, God, let Max come home (alive).


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: I read this post and just started crying. I am so so sorry this has happened. Please know we are all thinking of you and praying for you.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Oh no! I can't find the words to express how my heart hurts for you. I am praying for you, your family and sweet Max.


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## CandicePK (Nov 11, 2004)

My heart goes out to you...


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

that is so awful. I wish and hope and pray for max to come home!!
rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: 

please little man! come home...or just wait safely till mom and dad find you and bring you home!

rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## Lois1103 (Oct 11, 2006)

Oh no...I am so very sorry. I'm sending prayers your way right now.


----------



## robin (Jul 11, 2006)

My thoughts and prayers are with you, your family and dear little Max. Please come home Max. rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Oh no. I just found this. I've already prayed and will continue to do so for little Max. Oh God I hope you find him and he's ok. I'm beside myself. I can only imagine what you and your family are going through. Please God, bring little Max home to the family that loves him.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

OMG, I am so sorry, I hope Max is found soon and is safe.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

I am so sorry... words cannot express... I am keeping you in my prayers and most of all that Max is found alive and well. Hugs,

Linda


----------



## bluesyinpa (Dec 9, 2006)

Praying for little Max. :grouphug: :grouphug: To you and your family :grouphug: :grouphug: 

Rita
and the furkids


----------



## jasmyne's mom (Dec 2, 2006)

I just saw this post....my prayers are going up for Max and your family! rayer: rayer: rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

Oh no! I am just now seeing this. Lina, I don't know what to say...this is horrible beyond words. I started crying as I read this, and I feel sick inside. Please know that I am praying like crazy that Max will be found safe. 
rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Ohhh, gosh, my heart is breaking for Lina and her family. I am just now seeing this and was so hoping for a positive update. :crying 2:


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Praying for Max and for you

Cathy


----------



## Heather_Rochelle (Jun 4, 2008)

Has their been any news???

QUOTE (Elly @ Nov 30 2008, 08:58 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=679900


> Praying for Max and for you
> 
> Cathy[/B]


----------



## jerricks (Dec 24, 2007)

thoughts and prayers out to you,
you are living my worst nightmare, we have coyotees here too, and it scares me to death
I pray he is just hiding
Jeryl & Kruze


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

omg, this is horrible!!! :crying: I am so sorry this has happened Lina..I have no words but I will most definitely pray for you family and the safe return of Max. I will keep your family and Max in my thoughts..I am so sorry!!! :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

OH NO, :crying: I pray rayer: you find little Max. This is so heartbreaking. Hugs to you & your family Lina & many prayers for your precious Max.


----------



## tygrr_lily (Aug 22, 2007)

this is so sad  . 

i sincerely hope that you will be able to find max and that he is okay and will keep you and your family in my thoughts


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

oh no! i hope max is found soon and back in ur loving arms :grouphug:


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Oh dear God I am sitting here with tears running down my face :crying: 
Lina I will pray real hard that Max is ok and you will find him hiding and safe, I am so sorry you 
are going through this terrible experience and worry rayer: rayer: rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

I'm so sorry this happened Lina :grouphug: I can't even imagine what you are going through right now, I hope that Max is found safe :grouphug:


----------



## mamamia (Jul 26, 2008)

OMG!!! This is terrible! Im so sorry Lina. I am praying for Max's safe return rayer:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Dear God, Please, Please let Max be okay. Lay your healing hands on Max and guide him home. Please Dear God - watch over Lina and her family as well. 

I feel in my heart that Max is okay and will be home very soon. God, please let him be found, now.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

[attachment=44462:big_hug.gif] Oh, how sickening! I am so sorry and pray Max will be found. I don't know how you people live with all the coyotes out there. My cousin and his family just moved to LA about six months ago from the East Coast and lost their 13 year old cat to a coyote.


----------



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

I am so sorry, I can't even imagine. When we lived in Arizona I was always worried about the coyotes, owls, and hawks. I hope that you find Max today. rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Lina, I'm so sorry to hear this. I hope you find Max unharmed.


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

I'm praying to God that as he brought home little Atticus safe and sound that he brings home little Max safe and sound. rayer:


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Just seeing this now and am just sick with worry :crying: I'm going to pray really hard that Max just wandered and is found safe and sound rayer: rayer: My thoughts are with you :grouphug:


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

rayer: oh no..Praying like crazy for Max rayer:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I can't seem to focus on much of anything but little Max and praying so hard he will be found! .. and found unharmed!


----------



## anouk (Nov 3, 2006)

Oh God, Lina, I'm so sorry. I hope you find Max soon. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

rayer: :grouphug: :smcry: Lina, you and your family are in my prayers. I'm so sorry. 







Joy


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Nothing ..

I hardly slept last night - Max usually sleeps on next to our bed - I kept hoping I'd look down and he was there.

I woke up very early and went out - the trail is still there but faint - I do see the coyotee paws - I went on foot all over our area behind bushes to see if he was hurt and just waiting - nothing - I went down to the canyon and it's so dense right now - it was almost impossible to cover or even go in off the trail ..

My daughters are posting flyers and I am waiting for the local shelter to open at 12pm.

I am fearing the worst, based on my past experience and the fact that Max never wanders off - he is such a wimp and mummy's boy - and also because my husband was not even 20 steps away ... if anything Bella is the bolter and can't be trusted .. but Max has lived here 8 years and knows the area very well and he knows home because after his walks - he drags you back in the direction of the house.

I am thinking the worst, Max didn't have a chance but there was not a sound - nothing.

I am sooo heavy hearted.

When this happened to Max I - the girls were younger - we went the next day and bought this Max from a pet store (didn't know better 8 years ago) - bringing him home immediately helped us alot.

I told Deb last night - it's not fair for us to have these animals in our subdivision if they are in danger every minute of the day - these braizen coyotees don't have a schedule, I see them at all hours.

My youngest daughter is in Vegas at a Jonas Brothers concert with friends and my middle daughter told her that Max is missing just before the concert was to start - like the blow wasn't bad enough - the poor kid calls me crying just as the concert started - I told her not to worry and that we will look for him and find him and to have a good time.

Thanks for all your prayers and nice words, I hope I am wrong on this one but I feel sick to my stomach.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

I keep checking in for an update........Have all the neighbors houses been informed in case he went to them? This is crazy because I know you have done that. Have all the Emergency vets in the area been contacted? Is there any drainage ditches or holes Max could have fallen into, but of course you would have heard him. I am praying so hard that he will be found.........is he the kind that if he had his freedom, he would just take off running. My little Yorkie, at the end of his life when he was so sick and old, got underneath the garage door when it was closing and ran out the driveway and up this hugh hill and was almost at a busy intersection before we caught him. Little boys are like that...........Lina, sweetheart, I am praying for a MIRACLE!!!!! Please don't give up on Max............

Lina, you were typing as I was on these post......I didn't realize that Max was not one to just take off. I know it doen't look good because of what happened but.......keep looking just in case. Do you have wild rabbits that he could have chased and lost his way? Anything to notify anyone that he is missing and to be on the lookout! God Bless...............


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Oh, bless your heart. I know there's nothing I can say that will help and I'm too far away to help you search. Just please know that you and Max are in every minute of my thoughts today.


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

OMG....


Prayers for Max, Lena, and the entire family.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I was just checking to see if there was any news on Max. I just feel so sick and am praying like crazy that you find him. I just wish there was something that i could do to help besides pray. :grouphug: rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Lina, I am sorry. I really hope he is found today. I find it odd that your husband didn't hear a yelp or bark or anything from Max when he was in the garage, because I would always imagine that these dogs would smell something like a coyote and bark, or at least yelp when picked up. I really hope a Shelter has found him and he's doing ok. 

Please keep us updated.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

So sorry. Praying for you and him.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh Lina I had so hoped there would be good news by now! My heart aches so much for you and your family! It does seem there'd be some sort of 'noise' ... is it possible somene grabbed and stole him? I'd notify every grromer and vet just in case... though I'm sure you've already thought of every possible avenue . Just feel so 'helpless' for you. I won't be stopping the prayers.... you never know... I thought you'd find the hair clip somewhere and it would be a 'lead".


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

:crying 2: I can't stop thinking about precious Max. I'm so sorry. You all are in my thoughts & prayers. rayer:


----------



## aggiemom99 (Dec 3, 2007)

:smcry: I had hoped for good news today. I too find it odd that there was no noise. Bless you and your family during this difficult time. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

:smcry: :grouphug: Lina, I am so sorry.


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

I'm so sorry Lina!!!! :crying 2: I hope and pray that Max is found unharmed!!!! rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Lena, I burst into tears when I heard this. I'm heartbroken for you and your family. I hope and pray the outcome is good. We're all here for you, dear friend.


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

OMG, I am just now seeing this thread,. I am sooo sooo sorry and praying for you and your family and sweet Max...... rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

I am so sorry Lina, I feel sick to my stomach thinking about what may have happened. :crying 2:


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

I am just seeing this.  I can't even begin to imagine how you and your family must feel. :smcry: I really hope that Max can be found and be returned home safely.


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

Reading this makes my heart heavy. :smcry: I feel terrible for little Max and for you Lena. It is just so sad. I can't imagine what your family is going through.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Still sending out all the prayers in the world....hold on to that hope and will the little guy home.

All the hugs and prayers in the world being sent out to you and little Max.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

:shocked: OMG, Lina :grouphug: not again :smcry: my heart just sank when I saw this. 
he is a big boy and it is not easy for a Coyote to just pick him up , he would have made some noise or bark. remember my cousin in the area you live , he lost his cat for 3 weeks, he also see coyotes all the time behind his door and was so sure that one took the cat but after 3 weeks she just showed up. 

rayer: rayer: I will pray like crazy that you'll find him today rayer: rayer: rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

Lina, I am so very sorry....I am praying that Max is found and is brought home safe and sound.... :grouphug: 

stay strong and keep positive


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

I am still praying for his safe return rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

Lina I feel heartsick for Max and your family :grouphug: I pray he will be found . Sarah


----------



## oiseaux (Feb 16, 2008)

Lina, I'm so sorry you're going through this. I can't imagine the heartache of not knowing where he is. I hope Max managed to hide somewhere from the coyote and comes back to you safe and sound very soon.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Oh Lina, I just saw this! :smscare2: I'm just sick. Is there any news? I'm praying Max will be alright and be home soon. Remember Atticus! He was out there in the desert for so long and was just fine. rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Lina,

I am so sorry. I hope and pray Max is found soon and safe. :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

Lina, thank you for this update. I can only imagine how hard this is for you..and how difficult it is to type these words while thinking of the possible worst scenario. Reading your updates brings me to tears...esp the part where you said Max is such a mama's boy. He is such a little angel. I will still pray that he returns home soon, safe and sound. Please dont give up hope! We are all praying for him. rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## maltilover (May 6, 2006)

Oh no, I just saw this, what a nightmare for you. Prayers are going out for your little Max. How scared you must be.


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

Love and prayers sent. I am just seeing this tragic news now, I certainly hope he is found safe and sound, I am so deeply sorry, Lina.... :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Just checking in again. I'm trying to be optomistic - but it's getting harder.....

This is horrible, just horrible....I pray he comes home!


----------



## MaxxandSophia'sMommy (Jan 17, 2008)

I'm praying that your Max comes home soon. I just can't begin to imagine what you are going through.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

I just left Lina a message. I've checked Craig's List's lost and found.

No ads for a found Maltese, and am posting in the "lost" section. 

I'm so worried. I'm worried for Max, Lina, her hubby, and the girls.

I checked Irvine shelters website, nothing there, but probably not updated
since last night. I know they were going there at noon, so I'm praying so hard.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Thanks for updating us, Deb.

This is just heartbreaking.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

I've emailed my cousin that lives there and told him to look for Max. he's been through those canyons before to look for his cat. I don't know what to do. I have a bad migraine, if it goes away I'll go there myself. but right now I don't think I can drive. I am so sad and scared about this.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

I spoke with Lina. They had gone to the shelter, no luck. But left their information.

Flyers have been put up. 

We're praying for you, Lina. We're praying for Max, you, and your family.


----------



## jasmyne's mom (Dec 2, 2006)

I am so heartsick for Lina and her family.....I'm still praying for Max and his safe return rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

I'm still so sick about this-I hope our prayers are answered rayer: Kosmo has been getting even more attention today! I just feel awful for Lina and family :crying:


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Still praying rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

QUOTE (lillady @ Nov 30 2008, 01:33 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=680133


> I'm still so sick about this-I hope our prayers are answered rayer: Kosmo has been getting even more attention today! I just feel awful for Lina and family :crying:[/B]


I've been the same way with my two. Cuddling them close for as long as they will let me. 

I wish there was something more I could do, but I'm praying for all of you Lina.


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

OMG I just read this thread, this is so heartbreaking, I pray that Max will be found. My heart is so heavy,don't know what else to say. :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## totallytotontuffy (May 16, 2007)

:smcry: rayer: rayer: rayer: Please dear Lord help keep Max safe and return him home.


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Thank you all again for all you prayers - I really appreciate it.

I went to the shelter as Deb mentioned, I looked in each cage and my heart skipped a beat when I saw a small white tail amongst all the big dogs, it was a terrier mix but it wasn't Max .. 

I got all upset and went inside the office asking if there was a maltese bought in - they said no .. and asked me some questions - gave me a binder to fill out information .. they wanted to know if he was tagged, I said his collar was not on him .. they told me that they have had reports of coyotees coming right inside the homes in our area ... 

My daughter's down in the canyon again ... 

My neighbours are out looking too !!

The flyers are up but we are not "technically" allowed to put them up - they have people who take them down ..

I came to work to print more (it's a laser printer) ...

I read all your posts and I broke down sobbing in my office ...

My husband keeps coming up with "what if's" .. he can't understand it either - I was inside putting my shoes on and I was only a minute coming out into the garage ..

He's blaming himself but Max was the one who ran ...

Perhaps my husband couldn't hear a noise because he was inside the garage ???

There are so many questions going on in our heads right now ...


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

I also just read this thread and my heart too is boken for you. I do pray that Max is found soon and un hurt. I have the chills just reading your posts. I will keep Max and you and your family in my prayers until Max is found.

Lynda


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Lina my heart is aching for you. :grouphug: Hang in there kiddo :grouphug:


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

This is so heartbreaking. :grouphug: Lina, I am praying & praying for Max's safe return. rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

OMG! I just went on to sm right now and I am heart sick and shocked!

Lina and family am thinking of you and saying many prayers for Max!

Know we all care so very deeply and are sending all this positive energy out to Max to come home.

Hugs to you


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

QUOTE (LennaBella @ Nov 30 2008, 05:07 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=680152<div class='quotemain'>I went to the shelter as Deb mentioned, I looked in each cage and my heart skipped a beat when I saw a small white tail amongst all the big dogs

*I still can't believe this is happening. I'm so sorry, Lina.
*


----------



## deuce (May 31, 2007)

So Sorry Lina, I will be praying for Max to come home safely!!! I will also be praying for you and your family :grouphug:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I hope your hubby gets over blaming himself.. the loss of Max is quite enough to cope with, without the burden of guilt loaded on. 
I'd still contact vets and groomers as a just in case. ... also watch ads for dogs for sale in event he was stolen. I know its so heartbreaking for you all and you continue to be in my prayers!


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

Oh my gosh! I'm just now seeing this. Lina I'm so sorry that Max is missing! I'll be praying that he's found safe and sound. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

I keep checking back on this thread, thinking maybe.............

Oh Lina, my heart goes out to you and your husband. It was just fate that happened. I want to think he is still out there........There are so many if questions we have when out beloved little pet disapears. If he had his collar on and someone has him and they don't know where to call. Do you have a local tv station so that they can do a story and put his little picture up. That would help to get it out there. Everyone would be looking for him then........

I know how all of us feel that are so far away, we could all help..............and would be more than glad to. God be with you Lina. This is all so much like a nightmare, hold Bella close. She can help you through this until we get little Max back!!!!


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

I'm just seeing this now...Lina, how very shocking and sickening to not know exactly what happened. I'm SO sorry this is happening. I'm holding out hope that he can be found. It is really odd that you all didn't hear anything--I know Ollie is a big boy too and sometimes my 6' hubby can barely contain him when he's trying to wiggle away...I wonder if someone, a person, was stalking you guys and waiting for the opportunity to grab one of your babies. Entirely possible--although, again, you would have probably heard something. I'm baffled and heartbroken for you. Hang in there, hon. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Just checking back in. I'm hoping you find him hiding in a corner of the garage or something....

I'm praying. :grouphug: rayer:


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Lina..
my heart is breaking for you. :smcry: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## sophiesmom (Apr 21, 2006)

Oh Lina, I am so sorry, I am now just reading this horrific news about little Max. He is in our prayers and please try to keep up your spirits. :eusa_hand: :eusa_hand: 

Diane


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I just logged on -- the first time since Thanksgiving and can't believe this.

My heart is breaking for you and Max and your husband. I'm crying and praying all at the same time.

God -- please let Max be OK and let him be home soon and safe. rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

have been thinking about Max all day.....praying for his safe return :grouphug:


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

Just checking for an update. Max has been in my prayers all day. I pray he's safe and found soon. 
rayer: :grouphug: rayer:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I've been thinking about Max all day. This is just so sad.


----------



## SueC (May 23, 2007)

I don't know what to say, Lina, but I just want you to know that I am still waiting minute by minute with you...you are not alone, we are all here, wishing we could help...


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Lina, still thinking of you and your family with prayers and love. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Dear Lina,

I just read this thread and have been praying for you, your family, and Max.

Someone suggested that maybe you can notify your local TV stations. I think that sounds like a great idea. I'm sure that would help get more people interested in your area to help look for Max. And, the TV stations could show Max's picture, too.

I am so sorry you are going through this. And, I feel for your husband, too. He did nothing wrong.

Please just know that I will continue to pray, along with everyone else, for Max's safe return.

Marie


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

I just seen this thread and my heart goes out to you and your family. I pray you will find Max soon and unharmed.


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

Max has been on my mind all day rayer: :grouphug: rayer: praying he is found soon rayer:


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

OMG, I am in tears. :bysmilie: I am so sorry Lina. I will keep your family and Max in my prayers. I pray that he is found and that it is nothing serious. :bysmilie:


----------



## babygirlmom (Jul 3, 2007)

QUOTE (LennaBella @ Nov 30 2008, 03:07 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=680152


> Thank you all again for all you prayers - I really appreciate it.
> 
> I went to the shelter as Deb mentioned, I looked in each cage and my heart skipped a beat when I saw a small white tail amongst all the big dogs, it was a terrier mix but it wasn't Max ..
> 
> ...


You know...not to give false hope, but you would think something would be heard. You don't suppose someone snatched him up real quick do you? It sounds more likely than a coyoye getting him. Is he chipped? I would alert as many vets as you could to be on the lookout for someone bringing him for care in your area. I pray that you find him. rayer:


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

:smcry: lina, we are certainly keeping y'all in our thoughts and praying like crazy that max finds his way back to you ASAP! hopefully we will see him back soon, after all, atticus took a little trip on his own last summer... let's hope max comes back much quicker!!!!!


----------



## gigigirlz (Jun 18, 2007)

Just now reading this..will be praying for Max's safe return....


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

Very sad. I am hoping for Max to be found safe.


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

OMG! :shocked: I'm so shocked! I'm so upset. I will be praying for Max's safe return. rayer: rayer: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Lois1103 (Oct 11, 2006)

Just checking in. I can't get this off my mind.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

QUOTE (Lois1103 @ Nov 30 2008, 08:15 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=680273


> Just checking in. I can't get this off my mind.[/B]


Me, too. I must have checked this thread 100 times today. I will continue to pray for Max's safe return, as so many others are doing.


----------



## mamamia (Jul 26, 2008)

Ive been checking in for any updates constantly. Ive been thinking about Max all day. I pray he comes home soon. :crying 2:


----------



## aggiemom99 (Dec 3, 2007)

So am I. I have been checking off and on all day. I just keep hoping Max will find his home and that he is safe. This just makes me sick.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Me as well, I keep checking & hoping. I actually feel physically sick. I know its already been mentioned, but I aslo keep thinking about little Atticus, and I still hold out hope that little Max will be found.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Lina thanks ALL of us. 

She is doing everything, humanly possible. Nothing more can be done. 

Lina, her husband, and her daughters, have already, and will continue, to
have hope. We all will. I love you Max. 

Lina loves us all, so very much. She wants us to know that. I'm thinking 
this thread should be closed. 

We love you Lina. God bless.


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

I'm going to close this thread based upon Deb's and Lina's request.

I hope that everyone here understands how upsetting this is for all of us and especially Lina and her family. She appreciates everyone prayers and best wishes. However, at this point, continued messesages in this thread just serves to remind Lina of what happened and I am sure they already feel terrible. Lina - We all love you and your family and we hope that you all recover from this. You know that everyone in the Spoiled Maltese community is wishing you the best.


----------

